# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Boraq [Highspeed 3]

## George

Ξεκίνησαν τα HS (τουλάχιστον το 3 και το 4). Tο Σάββατο το 4 επέστρεψε από Συροτηνομυκονία στις 15:00 για να ξαναφύγει στις 15:45 για Χανιά. Επίσης κάτι άκουσα ότι πλέον δόθηκε επίσημα πως τα HS2 και 3 θα κάνουν Πειραιάς - Πάρος 3 ώρες και 10'. Φίλε NAXOS μπορείς να το επιβεβαιώσεις αυτό; Αν όντως πάντως ισχύει, τότε σημαίνει ότι τα πλοία θα ταξιδεύουν με κάτι λιγότερο από 30 κόμβους  8O  8O  8O  8O και συγνώμη αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι πλεόν κοροϊδευόμαστε. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω ότι τα παλάτια στα ημερίσια πιάνουν 29 καθαρά και το Blue Star 2 πάει πλέον με 27+. Όσο κι αν ανέβηκε η τιμή του πετρελαίου, δεν μπορεί να μειώθηκαν οι ταχύτητες τόσο πολύ. ΕΛΕΟΣ!! 
Δηλαδή αυτός που θα πληρώσει διπλάσια τιμή για να κάνει 3:10 (και αν) συγκριτικά με αυτόν που θα πληρώσει Blue Star για να πάει σε 4 και κάτι είναι έξυπνος πλέον ή βλάκας;

----------


## Apostolos

Στην κατάψυξη τα μικρά και τα μεγάλα Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3013Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3012γατάκια....

----------


## El Greco

Proto ksekinai to Highspeed 1 stis 15.30 giua Serifo, Sifno Milo,

Highspeed 3 sti 16.00  gia Paro Santorini

Highspeed 2 stis 16.15 apo Rafina gia Tino Mykonos

Highspeed 5 stis 16.30 gia Siro Tino Mykono Syro

Highspeed 4 stis 18.45 gia Rethimno

Kalo Kalokairi!!!    (an kai ligo noris)

----------


## 2nd mate

χθες ειδα στο ais να βγαινει το highspeed 3.εκανε κανενα δοκιμαστικο?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

To Highspeed 3 στο λιμάνι της Πάρου σήμερα το πρωί .

highspeed30.jpg

hispeed31.jpg

highspeed32.jpg

highspeed33.jpg

highspeed34.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Φεύγοντας απο το λιμάνι της Πάρου και πηγαίνοντας για την Νάξο να συναντηθεί με το High Speed 3.
highspeed3.jpg

----------


## Leo

Οι πράκτορες της Τήνου ενημέρωσαν τους επιβάτες ότι υπάρχει  καθυστέρηση στην αναχώρηση λόγω βλάβης στην μιά μηχανή του πολοίου λόγω βλάβης. Το πλοίο πλησιάζει τλωρα την Μύκονο (σύμφωνα με το ΑΙΣ με 24.3 κόμβους) ενώ η προγραμματισμένη αναχώρηση του απο την Τήνο είναι 13.40. Τα ξιδέυει και ένας δικός μας .....  :Wink: . Καλό ταξίδι roci και υπομονή θα φθάσετε... η θάλασσα λάδιιιιι είπε.

----------


## Leo

Μετά την Τήνο ανέβηκαν οι μετοχές του και πάει καλύτερα... μέχρι πριν λίγο 28+ άνετα.

----------


## Rocinante

Ουδεν σχολιο. Δεν θελω να μιλησω για το τι επεκρατησε κατω στο Γκαραζ ουτε οταν φευγαμε απο Τηνο ουτε οταν φτασαμε Ραφηνα. Και για πολλα αλλα. Ισως καποια αλλη στιγμη...
Που εισαι Πηνελοπαραααα......

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

χτές το στο λιμάνι της Νάξου ...

highspeed3.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

αν και λίγο θωλή. τα χρώματα είναι φανταστικά. μπράβο ρε νίκο.

----------


## Baz

Πλησιάζοντας την Τηνο...

----------


## Baz

και αλλη μια.....

----------


## apollo_express

Και τα δύο highspeed σήμερα στη Νάξο.


10-8-2008 005.jpg

----------


## laz94

Το Highspeed 3 έξω από τον Πειραιά καθώς το προσπερνάμε με το Highspeed 4 στις 8-7-2008

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

TO HIGHSPEED 3 ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΔΕΡΦΑΚΙ ΤΟΥ HIGHSPEED 2 ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ!!!!
2-3.jpg

----------


## dark_vts

Το h/s 3 μολις εχει αναχωρησει απο Παρο, 03/04/08.

----------


## laz94

> Το h/s 3 μολις εχει αναχωρησει απο Παρο, 03/04/08.


Η ΛΕΞΗ "ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ" ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ :Wink:

----------


## dark_vts

> Η ΛΕΞΗ "ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ" ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ


Ευχαριστωωωωω...! :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Το h/s 3 μολις εχει αναχωρησει απο Παρο, 03/04/08.



όλα τα λεφτά. είναι/είσαι καταπληκτικός. :Wink:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

TO HIGHSPEED 3 ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΙΟΛΟ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ ΙΙ KAI ΤΟ SPEEDRUNNER 2.ΣΤΑ ΔΕΞΙΑ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΛΩΡΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΩΛΛΟΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΦΕΛΗ.Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΑΒΗΓΜΕΝΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ FLYING DOLPHIN 15.
004 (2).jpg

----------


## Trakman

> TO HIGHSPEED 3 ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΙΟΛΟ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ ΙΙ KAI ΤΟ SPEEDRUNNER 2.ΣΤΑ ΔΕΞΙΑ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΛΩΡΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΩΛΛΟΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΦΕΛΗ.Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΑΒΗΓΜΕΝΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ FLYING DOLPHIN 15.
> 004 (2).jpg


Την έχεις τραβήξει μέσα από τζάμι φίλε μου, ε? Έχει κάνει ωραίο εφέ! Σαν να είναι παλιά φωτογραφία!! Πολύ καλή! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

το highspeed 3 δεμενο στο πειραια.δεν θα δρομολογηθει τελικά στο Ρέθυμνο?
13-09-08_0945.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

εργασιες βαψιματος ,πραγματοποιηθηκαν και σημερα στο Highspeed 3.Συμφωνα με τα πλανα της ετιαριας ,για το χειμωνα ,το ταχυπλοο προσωρινα δεν θα πραγματοποιει δρομολογια ,σε αντιθεση με τη υπολοιπα Highspeed .που θα εκτελουν λιγα δρομολογια κυριως ΠΣΚ

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

TI ΘΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΗΙGHSPEED ΤΟ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 
ΔΕΝ ΔΕΝΟΥΝ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ?

----------


## STRATHGOS

STIN TINO  kai stin foto blepete kai ton kabo apo to superferry 2 xi xi:lol:

Εικόνα1689.jpg

----------


## laz94

_Μαζι με το αδερφάκι του στον Πειραιά εχτες το πρωί στις 12.26_


100_0332.jpg

----------


## diomides

HPIM1093.JPG

HPIM1089.JPG

HPIM1072.JPG

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες!συγχαρητηρια!!!!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

2-3.jpg[ATTACH]22920[/ATTACH
αλλη μια φωτο απο τα αδερφακια (2 & 3) της hsw στον πειραια

----------


## Ergis

hs3 αναχωρηση απο την  ναξο...
http://www.nautilia.gr/vgallery.asp?...ContentID=2474

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

_Εργη πολυ ωραιο το βιντεο σου!!!! Δειτε στις παρακατω δυο φωτογραφιες σε ποσο ασχημη κατασταση ειναι τωρα..._
P1040437.JPG

P1040438.JPG

----------


## maggiora

Οταν λες ασχημη κατασταση???

----------


## Ergis

αμακιγιαριστο ισως...

----------


## maggiora

Αυτα ειναι πταισματα....
Μ ενα βαψιματακι εχει γινει κουκλι

----------


## NAXOS

Φυσικο ειναι να ειναι ετσι αφου ειναι δεμενο.Οταν ερθει η ωρα του να ξεκινησει τα νεα του δρομολογια θα ειναι παλι κουκλα.Αν δεν το ξερετε εφετος θα αντικαταστησει το fc4 στη γραμμη ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ_ΘΗΡΑ_ΙΟ_ΝΑΞΟ_ΠΑΡΟ_ΜΥΚΟΝΟ και αντιστροφα.Καλη κινηση αφου δεν φαινεται συμβατικο γι αυτη τη γραμμη τα νησια εχουν μεγαλη αναγκη καλυτερης συνδεσης με τη Κρητη απο την υπαρχουσα μεχρι τωρα(fc4 kai super jet)

----------


## dimitris

καλη κινηση αυτη, ταχυπλοο με γκαραζ σε αυτα τα δρομολογια!
Απο Πειραια-Ραφηνα θα υπαρχει κανενα highspeed φετος?
η μονο το "Νησος Μυκονος" για την Hellenic στη γραμμη της Παροναξιας?
που οπως φαινεται ετοιμαζεται ν αφησει την Ικαρια και την Σαμο και να πηγαινει Ιο-Σαντορινη... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scoufgian

απο Ραφηνα εφευγε ετσι κι αλλιως το Highspeed 2.θα χουμε ανακαταταξεις?

----------


## dimitris

> απο Ραφηνα εφευγε ετσι κι αλλιως το Highspeed 2.θα χουμε ανακαταταξεις?


Γιαννη στην γραμμη της Παροναξιας την θερινη περιοδο του 2008 ειχαμε ενναλαξ το 2&3 απο Ραφηνα και Πειραια σε ενα κυκλικο δρομολογιο αυτο ρωταω κι εγω τωρα που σιγουρα θα υπαρξουν αλλαγες αφου οπως λεει ο φιλος NAXOS το 3 θα εχει αλλο ρολο φετος υπαρχουν και τα 2 γρηγορα συμβατικα πλεον σε καποια λιμανια στις Κυκλαδες και βεβαια η μεγαλη κοντρα με την Blue Star... 
αλλα ας το συζητησουμε αλλου γιατι ειμαστε ειδη εκτος θεματος εδω

----------


## citcoc

παει η ραφηνα....!!!! Παλι στην απ'εξω!

----------


## Ergis

και ποιο δεν ηταν καποτε εκει ε;; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): αλλα αυτο ειναι εκτος θεματος....

----------


## jps

Απ' ότι φαίνεται το HS2 θα κάνει από Ραφήνα-Τήνο-Μύκονο και το HS3 Πειραιά-Πάρο-Νάξο και το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## hsw

άρα θα συνεχίσουν τις περσινές τους διαδρομές (*hs2 ραφήνα-τήνος-μύκονος*-νάξος-πάρος-πειραιάς και αντίστροφα & *hs3 πειραιάς-πάρος-νάξος*-μύκονος-τήνος-ραφήνα και αντίστροφα);

----------


## dimitris

Το καλοκαιρι δεν σταματανε να ανεβω-κατεβαινουν στα νησια, καποιοι απο εμας τα θεωρουμε "κουτακια", καποιοι ομως τα προτιμουν για την ταχυτητα τους και την εξυπηρετηση τους,
το χειμωνα τα ξεχναμε...
Αφιξη στη Ναξο 30/07/2008 εκεινη την ημερα λογο των ισχυρων βοριαδων εκανε δυο προσπαθειες για να καταφερει να δεσει

----------


## profitis

> Το καλοκαιρι δεν σταματανε να ανεβω-κατεβαινουν στα νησια, καποιοι απο εμας τα θεωρουμε "κουτακια", καποιοι ομως τα προτιμουν για την ταχυτητα τους και την εξυπηρετηση τους,
> το χειμωνα τα ξεχναμε...
> Αφιξη στη Ναξο 30/07/2008 εκεινη την ημερα λογο των ισχυρων βοριαδων εκανε δυο προσπαθειες για να καταφερει να δεσει


Πολυ ωραια photo φίλε Δημήτρη! Ημουνα μέσα στο πλοιο εκεινη τη μέρα και πραγματικα τα ειχαμε δει όλα...Ευτηχως κοιμόμουν την περισσότερη ωρα αλλιως δεν παλευοτανε!Μαλιστα μας ειχανε πει οτι μπορούσε να μεινει και Παρο :P .

Παντως ειχε φτάσει λιγο μετα απο το Blue Starμ δειγμα οτι ειχε ακολουθήσει τελειως διαφορετική πορεια...Ακομη και οταν εδεσε, ειμασταν μπροστα μπροστα στο γκαραζ, κουνουσε αρκετα ο καταπέλτης και η αποβίβαση των αμαξιων ηταν κομματακι δύσκολο.Τα βρήκανε σκουρα εκεινη τη μερα το πλήρωμα του πλοιου.

----------


## dimitris

Ταξιδεψα μαζι του δυο μερες αργοτερα απο την ημερομηνια τις φωτογραφιας και με το Highspeed 2 μια μερα νωριτερα απο την φωτογραφια κι εζησα μια κατασταση παρομοια ηταν πολυ δυσκολα εκεινες τις ημερες με τον καιρο αυτο και ιδιαιτερα στα λιμανια παρα στο ταξιδι...

----------


## hsw

κι εγώ το καλοκαίρι είχα πάει με το 3 τέλη Ιουλίου από Ραφήνα για Μύκονο και είχε αρκετά μποφόρ. Συναρπαστικό ταξίδι αλλά ο πλοίαρχος έκοψε και το πλοίο ήρθε κάπως στα ίσια του. Επίσης, μια βδομάδα μετά πήγα στην Πάρο και στο λιμάνι της Μυκόνου είχε έρθει και το Κόρσικα και πήγαινε πέρα-δώθε (δεν θα'θελα να είμαι μέσα!). και κάτι τελευταίο.... είχε πάει εκείνο το καλοκαίρι (2008) ένας γνωστός μου στην Πάρο και έλεγε πως από το πολύ κούνημα, τα αυτοκίνητα ακουμπούσαν το ένα με το άλλο και τους είχαν φωνάξει όταν βρίσκονταν στο λιμάνι να τα ξαναβάλουν κανονικά! (πολλές αναμνήσεις μ'αυτό το πλοίο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## hsw

για πού το' βαλε το highspeed 3 άραγε?? στο ais έχει προορισμό πάντως τη Σύρο. Για δεξαμενισμό; (ταχύτητα πάνω από 18 δεν έχει πιάσει μέχρι τώρα)

----------


## hsw

συγνώμη... μόλις είδα ότι έχουμε γράψει για το θέμα εδώ.

----------


## maggiora

Δεξαμενη παει στη Συρο

----------


## polykas

_Θα μπει άραγε στην πλωτή δεξαμενή, η θα ανέβει στο Synchro lift;Οι Συριανοί ανταποκριτές να μας ενημερώσουν.Eννοείται να πέσει και καμμία φωτό, εάν μπορούν..._

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλησπερα σε ολους.Οι *φωτο* ειναι *εδω*!!και *εδω*!!! :Wink:

----------


## stelios

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες η HSW ζήτησε το HighSpeed 3 να κάνει το δρομολόγιο στις Δυτικές, μέχρι τις 19/6 όπου τότε θα δρομολογηθεί στην γράμμη το HighSpeed 1!

----------


## polykas

> Καλησπερα σε ολους.Οι *φωτο* ειναι *εδω*!!και *εδω*!!!


_Νίκο όπως πάντα ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ.Σε ευχαριστούμε..._

----------


## sea world

> Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες η HSW ζήτησε το HighSpeed 3 να κάνει το δρομολόγιο στις Δυτικές, μέχρι τις 19/6 όπου τότε θα δρομολογηθεί στην γράμμη το HighSpeed 1!


Kai o logos?? Giati to Highspeed 3 kai oxi to 1?? Exei problhma?
Pantws fetos sthn HSW ginetai mpaxalo!!! Krima :Sad:

----------


## stelios

Το HighSpeed 1 είναι μια χαρά!!
Απλά σύμφωνα με τον προγραμματισμό της εταιρείας, βγαίνει ότι ενα ταχυπλοό της θα κάθετε μέχρι τον Ιούνιο..
Όλα αυτά βέβαια εφόσον εγκριθούν, καθώς σε προηγούμενο ΣΑΣ δεν είχε περάσει ανάλογο αίτημα της.

----------


## sea world

> Το HighSpeed 1 είναι μια χαρά!!
> Απλά σύμφωνα με τον προγραμματισμό της εταιρείας, βγαίνει ότι ενα ταχυπλοό της θα κάθετε μέχρι τον Ιούνιο..
> Όλα αυτά βέβαια εφόσον εγκριθούν, καθώς σε προηγούμενο ΣΑΣ δεν είχε περάσει ανάλογο αίτημα της.


KAI POTE PERIMENOUN THN EGKRHSH APO TO SAS KSEROUME?

----------


## polykas

_Την έκανε από το Νεώρειον γρήγορα-γρήγορα..._

----------


## dimitris

> _Την έκανε από το Νεώρειον γρήγορα-γρήγορα..._


Αυτη την στιγμη φτανει στο λιμανι του Πειραια και θα δεσει διπλα απο το αδελφακι του HS 2 :Wink:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Kai o logos?? Giati to Highspeed 3 kai oxi to 1?? Exei problhma?
> Pantws fetos sthn HSW ginetai mpaxalo!!! Krima


Μπορεί να ακουστεί παράξενο αλλά σύμφωνα με τη Ναυτεμπορική (12-3-2009) η HSW σκέφτεται να βάλει το Highspeed 1 στα επιδοτούμενα ενδοκυκλαδικά. 

Στο δημοσίευμα αναφέρεται:

_"Ενδιαφέρον για όλες τις γραμμές της Γενικής Γραμματείας Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής εκδηλώθηκε στο χθεσινό διαγωνισμό. Οπως προκύπτει συμμετοχή εκδήλωσαν σε διάφορες γραμμές οι εταιρείες ΑΝΕΚ, ΝΕΛ, GA Ferries και Saos Ferries, ενώ ξεχωρίζει επίσης η συμμετοχή ταχύπλοων πλοίων σε γραμμές των Κυκλάδων._ 
_ Οι προσφορές σε ορισμένες από τις «μεγάλες» άγονες γραμμές έχουν ως εξής: 
_
_............_
_* Σύρος-Τήνος-Ανδρος μαζί με τις δυτικές Κυκλάδες: ΑΝΕΚ με «Highspeed I», κατηγορία 3 για δύο χρόνια, Α. Ferries με «Aqua Juel» κατηγορία 2 για 9 χρόνια, Κallisti Ferries με το «Corsica Ferries» κατηγορία 3 για 4 χρόνια"._

Ολη η δημοσίευση εδώ:  http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...12/1639869.htm

----------


## sea world

Oh my god!! Ola ta trella sthn nisiwtikh Ellada ginonte!!
Thanks Aigaioploos :Wink:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ELEOS!!!
TO DHMOSIEYMA LEEI ANEK  ME TO HIGHSPEED 1 KAI OXI HSW ME TO HIGHSPEED 1!KRIMA H ETAIREIA!!!! :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Vortigern

Συμφωνα με το openseas 9/4 δρομολογητε για Δυτικες Κυκλαδες....

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ11

καλησπέρα!θέλω να μου πείτε με πόσα ναυτικά μίλια πηγαίνει το highspeed3 και ποια θα είναι τα νησιά που θα πηγαίνουν! ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Vortigern

> καλησπέρα!θέλω να μου πείτε με πόσα ναυτικά μίλια πηγαίνει το highspeed3 και ποια θα είναι τα νησιά που θα πηγαίνουν! ευχαριστώ πολύ


Γυρω στα 32 με 33 μιλια...Κυθνο*-Σεριφο-Σιφνο-Μηλο-Κιμωλο**

*--->Αν το κανει οπως περυσι μια φορα την εβδομαδα θα προσεγγιζει και Κυθνο

**--->Δν θυμαμαι αν ποιανει ολες τις μερες Κιμωλο....και ισως και καθολου

----------


## hsw

> καλησπέρα!θέλω να μου πείτε με πόσα ναυτικά μίλια πηγαίνει το highspeed3 και ποια θα είναι τα νησιά που θα πηγαίνουν! ευχαριστώ πολύ


συνήθως ταξιδεύει με 31-32 κόμβους. Φέτος το Πάσχα θα πηγαίνει στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες (Σέριφο, Σίφνο, Μήλο). Καθημερινά εκτός Παρασκευής από Πειραιά στις 07:35 και τις Παρασκευές στις 15:30. Το καλοκαίρι ΜΑΛΛΟΝ θα πηγαίνει Ίο-Σαντορίνη...

περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ και εδώ

update: Φίλε Vortigern ποτέ highspeed που πήγαινε Δυτικές δεν προσέγγιζε την Κίμωλο. Μόνο την Κύθνο (πέρσι σίγουρα) κάθε Τρίτη. Στην Κίμωλο πάει το Speedrunner.

----------


## Vortigern

> συνήθως ταξιδεύει με 31-32 κόμβους. Φέτος το Πάσχα θα πηγαίνει στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες (Σέριφο, Σίφνο, Μήλο). Καθημερινά εκτός Παρασκευής από Πειραιά στις 07:35 και τις Παρασκευές στις 15:30. Το καλοκαίρι ΜΑΛΛΟΝ θα πηγαίνει Ίο-Σαντορίνη...
> 
> περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ και εδώ


Και Δυτικες το καλοκαιρι ποιο θα ερχεται?Το 1?

----------


## plori

Αυτή την στιγμή κάνει δοκιμαστικό στον Σαρωνικό.

----------


## dimitris

> Αυτή την στιγμή κάνει δοκιμαστικό στον Σαρωνικό.


Φιλε plori μια ματια εδω !!! :Wink: 

να πω για αλλη μια φορα και ειδικα για τους νεοτερους του φορουμ μας οτι καλο ειναι πριν γραψουμε ή πριν ρωτησουμε κατι στα θεματα καλο ειναι να κοιταμε και λιγο ποιο πισω τα ποστ...

----------


## bluestaritis

Πως τα πηγε στο δοκιμαστικο το highspeed 3 παιδια?Εχουμε καμια φωτογραφια?

----------


## ROVINSONAS

Μερικές φοτο και από το HS 3. Πρωτη αφιξη για εφετος!!

H3.jpg

Hs3.jpg

Hsp3.jpg

Hspeed3.jpg

----------


## plori

Γιατί άραγε το 3 πάει με μειωμένη ταχύτητα σήμερα περίπου 24-25 κόμβους. :Confused: :?:

----------


## vinman

Χθές έξω απο τον Πειραιά...!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35607

----------


## Vortigern

Ηιghspeed 3 απο την γνωστη καφετερια......

----------


## Vortigern

Συναντηση Highspeed 3 με Αιολο Κεντερη 1......  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35819

----------


## Vortigern

Απο την σημερινη βολτα μου....   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36315

----------


## plori

Με 23 μίλια ανεβαίνει μετά την Σέριφο.  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Vortigern

> Με 23 μίλια ανεβαίνει μετά την Σέριφο.


H Κλασσικη ανακοινωση λογικα οτι λογο ασχημων καιρικων συνθηκων θα μειωσουμε λιγο την ταχυτητα μας για να γινει το ταξιδι σας ποιο ηρεμο κ.τ.λ.....

----------


## Vortigern

Aφιερωμενες σε ολο το ναυτιλια!!!!

Μπαινοντας...πισω η Αγια Αικατερινη

Σβουριδι...πλωρατη φωτο

Δεμενο.....

Φευγοντας.....

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες

----------


## plori

> Aφιερωμενες σε ολο το ναυτιλια!!!!
> 
> Μπαινοντας...πισω η Αγια Αικατερινη
> 
> Σβουριδι...πλωρατη φωτο
> 
> Δεμενο.....
> 
> Φευγοντας.....


Πάλι τα βουνά πήρες:mrgreen: πολύ καλές :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

Highspeed 3 εν πλω, 
οι φωτογραφίες είναι τραβηγμένες απο το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής.

----------


## Vortigern

Kαι το Highspeed 3 στο λιμανι τις Μηλου

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Kαι το Highspeed 3 στο λιμανι τις Μηλου


Σε ευχαριστω vortigern ειναι τελια οπτικι γονια που δε εχουμε δει τελευτεα..

----------


## Vortigern

Ηighspeed 3 περνοντας πριν 5 λεπτα βορεια τις Σιφνου


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45275

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45276

----------


## Vortigern

Λογω τον καιρικων συνθηκων που επικρατουν αυτη την ωρα στο Αιγαιο ο καπετανιος του HSP 3 επελεξε να παει βορεια τις Σεριφου αλλα και τις Κυθνου για το ασφαλες και ηρεμω ταξιδι των επιβατων.Ισως εχει μια μικρη καθυστεριση αλλα δν πειραζει.

----------


## hsw

> Λογω τον καιρικων συνθηκων που επικρατουν αυτη την ωρα στο Αιγαιο ο καπετανιος του HSP 3 επελεξε να παει βορεια τις Σεριφου αλλα και τις Κυθνου για το ασφαλες και ηρεμω ταξιδι των επιβατων.Ισως εχει μια μικρη καθυστεριση αλλα δν πειραζει.


Τόσο χάλια είναι ο καιρός σήμερα; Το hs3 ακολολουθεί περίεργη πορεία, το Speedrunner 2 και το hs4 επίσης ακολουθούν περίεργη πορεία, το Super Jet έχει απαγορευτικό, το hs5 ακολουθεί τρελή πορεία που του κοστίζει 50 λεπτά καθυστέρηση (δείτε στο ais τα στίγματά του) και το Speedrunner 4 ταξιδεύει, αλλά όπως μου είπε η αδερφή μου, μέσα γινόταν της κολάσεως και όλοι έκαναν εμμετό! Τί γίνεται ρε παιδιά??

----------


## Leo

Δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Όταν έχει φουρτούνα τα βαπόρια κουνάνε. Τα καταμαράν και τα ταχύπλοα, ταξιδεύουν όπως μπορούν με ασφαλείς πορείες ταχύτητες και άρα καθυστερούν..  Όταν τα πλοία κουνάνε οι μερικοί επιβάτες ζαλίζονται, άλλοι φωνάζουν γιατιί φοβοπυνται κι αλλοι κάνουν εμμετό... Τι θα άλλο πιό φυσιολογικό απο αυτό? Προς τι η συζήτηση λοιπόν?

----------


## nkr

Ωραιες φωτογραφιες απο το HIGHSPEED 3.

----------


## Vortigern

> Τόσο χάλια είναι ο καιρός σήμερα; Το hs3 ακολολουθεί περίεργη πορεία, το Speedrunner 2 και το hs4 επίσης ακολουθούν περίεργη πορεία, το Super Jet έχει απαγορευτικό, το hs5 ακολουθεί τρελή πορεία που του κοστίζει 50 λεπτά καθυστέρηση (δείτε στο ais τα στίγματά του) και το Speedrunner 4 ταξιδεύει, αλλά όπως μου είπε η αδερφή μου, μέσα γινόταν της κολάσεως και όλοι έκαναν εμμετό! Τί γίνεται ρε παιδιά??


Ετσι γινεται παντα οταν ειναι Νοτιας δν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι και συμφωνο με το Λεο..

----------


## DimitrisT

Το πλοίο πηγαίνοντας να δέσει στον Πειραιά.
DSCF0680.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Highspeed 3 26/6 στον Πειραιά.

----------


## parianos

Στη Σαντορινη....

HGS 3 (1).jpg

HGS 3 (2).jpg

----------


## hsw

Αλλαγή στα ωράρια του πρωινού του δρομολογίο για Ίο - Σαντορίνη, αφού έβλεπαν ότι το δρομολόγιο δεν έβγαινε... 07:15 απο Πειραιά και 16:40 επιστροφή αντί για 16:00.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

που παει το highspeed 3 τετοια ωρα???αυτο θα έπρεπε να γυρναει τωρα και κατευθύνεται προς σιφνο?????????

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

μηπως εχει κολλησει το ais γτ βλεπω και το super jet με 18,9 κομβους και το speedrunner 2 κοντα στη σεριφο.. τετοια ωρα

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

μαλλον τελικα κατι επαθε  το ais γτ βλεπω οτι δειχνει και το superfast ακομα να πηγαινει προς ηρακλειο...

----------


## plori

Ναι έχει κολλήσει έαν κοιτάξεις στο εικονίδιο με της πληροφορίες "λέει" ότι έχει να ανανεωθεί 5 ώρες και 24 λεπτά.

----------


## DimitrisT

Αναχώρηση 3/7 από Πειραιά.

----------


## vinman

Αναχώρηση απόγευμα Τρίτης 7 Ιουλίου!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48396

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48397

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48398

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

ωραίες φωτογραφιές και πολύ κοντινές..Μπράβο φίλε vinman

----------


## DimitrisT

3/7 είσοδος στον Πειραιά.
DSCF0935.jpg

DSCF0937.jpg

DSCF0938.jpg
Αναχώρηση 
DSCF0978.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Highspeed 3 Πειραιάς 3/7

----------


## diagoras

Απογευματινη αφιξη σημερα στον Πειραια 
003.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Αναχωρώντας από τον Πειραιά.

----------


## Vortigern

Με καθυστερηση καποιων ωρων θα φυγει απο τον Πειραια το Highspeed 3 για το δρομολογιο τον Δυτικων Κυκλαδων,οπως μπορουμε να δουμε και απο το ΑΙΣ το ταχυπλοο δν εχει φτασει ακομα στον Πειραια που η προβλεπομενη ωρα του ηταν στις 16:45 και με αναχωρησει στις 18:00 για Σιφνο-Μηλο

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

με 35,1 παει αυτη την ωρα το highspeed 3..σαν να γκαζωσε σημερα που εχει καθυστερηση

----------


## Vortigern

Αυτο μολις πηγα να γραψω.....ελεος αφου βγαζει τοση ταχυτητα γιατι δν φτιαξανε τα δρομολογια ετσι ωστε να ερχεται πιο νωρις στα δρομολογια των Δυτικων Κυκλαδων,μπορουσαν ανετα αλλα πλεον το χασανε το παιχνιδι.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

ελα ντε αφου μεχρι 37 παει γιατι δεν το πανε εστω με 35-36 για να βγαλει τα δρομολογια του σωστα

----------


## sylver23

ΔΕν φτιάξανε τα δρομολόγια με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα γιατι μετα θα φωνάζατε για βλάβες και οτι το ζορίζουν ενώ θα μπορουσαν να το πηγαίνουν πιο χαλαρά...
Περα απο αυτό -οικονομία ,ειναι δύσκολοι καιροι :Razz:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

δεν θεωρω οτι ειναι τοσο θεμα ζορισματος γιατι το 2 απο τη ραφινα χτυπαει 35+ σχεδον καθε μερα..και επισης το πλοιο παει πολυ πανω απο 35 οποτε δεν ειναι ζορισμα αυτο..απλα η hellenic κατεβασε πολυ τα εισητηρια φετος οποτε ειναι τακτικη της να μν πλεουν με τις μεγαλυτερες δυνατες ταχυτητες και ολοα γινονται για λογους οικονομιας

----------


## gtogias

> απλα η hellenic κατεβασε πολυ τα εισητηρια φετος οποτε ειναι τακτικη της να μν πλεουν με τις μεγαλυτερες δυνατες ταχυτητες και ολοα γινονται για λογους οικονομιας


Τι κατέβασε βρε παιδιά. Γιατί για εμάς στο Β Αιγαίο δύσκολα θα πεις ότι κατέβασε τις τιμές. Βέβαια μας παέι και κρουαζιέρα, δε λέω:mrgreen:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

τα φοιτητικα εισητηρια των highspeed ειναι πολυ φθηνα σε συγκριση με προηγουμενες χρονιες σε πολλους προορισμους( μυκονο, ιο, παρο)

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Δε νομίζω ότι είναι φθηνά τα εισιτήρια των Highspeed. 

Παίδες, το HighSpeed για Σύρο έχει 40 ευρώ (και Παρασκευή - Σάββατο στο "κατέβα" και Κυριακή - Δευτέρα στο "ανέβα" έχει 44 ευρώ, παρακαλώ). 
Θεωρείτε ότι είναι φθηνό; 

Να το πω αλλιώς: Είναι Παρασκευή και θέλω να πάω Πειραιά - Σύρο.
Το Blue Star 1 ή 2 έχει τιμή 26 ευρώ και κάνει 3 ώρες και 20 λεπτά.
Το Highspeed 4 έχει 44 ευρώ και κάνει 2 μιση ώρες.
Δηλ. θα δώσω 18 ευρώ περισσότερο για 50 λεπτά λιγότερη ώρα; Βάλε τώρα να έχεις οικογένεια κλπ. να δεις πόσο αυξάνονται τα έξοδα. 

Α, να σας θυμίσω ότι τις Παρασκευές το Νήσος Χίος πάει κατευθείαν Χίο - Μυτιλήνη (χωρίς να πιάνει Σύρο). Ετσι, όσοι δεν βρουν εισιτήριο με το Blue Star, αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να πληρώσουν 44 ευρώ με το Highspeed 4.

----------


## Vortigern

> Παίδες, το HighSpeed για Σύρο έχει 40 ευρώ (και Παρασκευή - Σάββατο στο "κατέβα" και Κυριακή - Δευτέρα στο "ανέβα" έχει 44 ευρώ, παρακαλώ). 
> Θεωρείτε ότι είναι φθηνό; 
> 
> Να το πω αλλιώς: Είναι Παρασκευή και θέλω να πάω Πειραιά - Σύρο.
> Το Blue Star 1/2 έχει τιμή 26 ευρώ και κάνει 3 ώρες και 20 λεπτά.
> Το Highspeed 4 έχει 44 ευρώ και κάνει 2 μιση ώρες.
> Δηλ. θα δώσω 18 ευρώ περισσότερο για 50 λεπτά λιγότερη ώρα; Βάλε τώρα να έχεις οικογένεια κλπ. να δεις πόσο αυξάνονται τα έξοδα. 
> 
> Α, να σας θυμίσω ότι τις Παρασκευές το Νήσος Χίος πάει κατευθείαν Χίο - Μυτιλήνη (χωρίς να πιάνει Σύρο). Ετσι, όσοι δεν βρουν εισιτήριο με το Blue Star, αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να πληρώσουν 44 ευρώ με το Highspeed 4.


To Speedrunner III 33€ δν εχει το εισητηριο για Συρο?

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> To Speedrunner III 33¤ δν εχει το εισητηριο για Συρο?


39 ευρώ η οικονομική θέση επιβάτη. Και με σίγουρη θέση σε αριθμημένο κάθισμα. Σχετικά λογική τιμή.
60 ευρώ το ΙΧ. Πολύ καλή τιμή, αν σκεφτείς ότι τα Blue Star (Ithaki, Paros, Naxos, 1, 2) έχουν 71 ευρώ για Σύρο.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

39 εχει για συρο με το speedrunner 3...τις τιμες στα φοιτητικα εισητηρια τις εχει πολυ χαμηλα στα highspeed...σαφως οταν προκειται για οικογενεια μαζευονται πολλα αλλα αν δειτε στις κρατησεις αυτα που γεμιζουν παντα ειναι τα ταχυπλοοα...οποτε αυτο προκειπτει απο την οικονομικη κατασταση που εχει ο καθενας..το highspeed 4 για συρο εχει 40,50ευρω ενω το φοιτητικο εχει 28,50..αρκετα φθηνο για χαισπιντ το φοιτητικο του

----------


## hsw

> Δε νομίζω ότι είναι φθηνά τα εισιτήρια των Highspeed. 
> 
> Παίδες, το HighSpeed για Σύρο έχει 40 ευρώ (και Παρασκευή - Σάββατο στο "κατέβα" και Κυριακή - Δευτέρα στο "ανέβα" έχει 44 ευρώ, παρακαλώ). 
> Θεωρείτε ότι είναι φθηνό; 
> 
> Να το πω αλλιώς: Είναι Παρασκευή και θέλω να πάω Πειραιά - Σύρο.
> Το Blue Star 1 ή 2 έχει τιμή 26 ευρώ και κάνει 3 ώρες και 20 λεπτά.
> Το Highspeed 4 έχει 44 ευρώ και κάνει 2 μιση ώρες.
> Δηλ. θα δώσω 18 ευρώ περισσότερο για 50 λεπτά λιγότερη ώρα; Βάλε τώρα να έχεις οικογένεια κλπ. να δεις πόσο αυξάνονται τα έξοδα. 
> ...


Απλά μια διόρθωση... Με το Blue Star η οικονομική είναι 30 και όχι 26...

----------


## leonidas

> Απλά μια διόρθωση... Με το Blue Star η οικονομική είναι 30 και όχι 26...


Οχι φιλε κανεις λαθος...26 ειναι...

Για κοιτα το εισιτηριο μου... :Wink: 
SCAN0006.jpg

Τελος το off topic  :Very Happy:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Απλά μια διόρθωση... Με το Blue Star η οικονομική είναι 30 και όχι 26...


Οπως τα λέει ο Λεωνίδας είναι.
26 ευρώ η οικονομική θέση στα Blue Star για Σύρο.
30 ευρώ κοστίζει η αριθμημένη οικονομική θέση θέση στα Blue Star.
Και αν μεν μιλάμε για το Blue Star 1 ή 2, που είναι τεράστια και ευρύχωρα, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και με την απλή οικονομική θέση των 26 ευρώ. 
Αλλά αν μιλάμε για το Ithaki, Paros, Naxos, εκεί αναγκάζεσαι λόγω πολυκοσμίας και περιορισμένων εσωτερικών χώρων να βγάλεις αριθμημένη θέση με 30 ευρώ. Οπότε, κάλλιστα θα μπει κάποιος στον πειρασμό να δώσει 9 ευρώ επιπλέον και να πάει με το Speedrunner. Και αν μάλιστα σκεφτείς ότι το εισιτήριο του ΙΧ στο Speedrunner για Σύρο είναι 11 ευρώ φθηνότερο από ό,τι στα Blue Star (60 ευρώ αντί για 71), τότε ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ ξεκάθαρα να πας με το Speedrunner. 

Δηλ. επιβάτης + ΙΧ με το Speedrunner: 39+60=99 ευρώ
επιβάτης + ΙΧ με τα Blue Star (αριθμ. θέση): 30+71=101 ευρώ.

Σημείωση: Τα καθίσματα του Speedrunner είναι στάνταρ αριθμημένα. Το Speedrunner κάνει περίπου 40 λεπτά λιγότερη ώρα για να φτάσει. 

Βέβαια η γοητεία του συμβατικού πλοίου είναι άλλη. Να λέμε την αλήθεια. Αλλά αυτό ισχύει μόνο για μας τους καραβολάτρες και όχι για τον πολύ κόσμο που επιζητεί να φτάσει γρήγορα, άνετα και (σχετικά) οικονομικά στα νησιά.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

εκτος απο τους λατρες των συμβατικων που πραγματι εχουν αλλη χαρη, ανεση υπαρχουν ομως και οι λατρεις των ταχυπλοων που υπερεχουν κατα πολυ των συμβατικων σε ταχυτητα..και ειναι κ αυτος ενας λογος που καποιος μπορει να χρησιμοποιησει ενα ταχυπλοο

----------


## leonidas

Highspeed 3 αφιξη στον Πειραια απο το πρωινο του δρομολογιο Θηρα - Ίος 7/7/09 πανω απο τον ΦΟΙΒΟ. :Very Happy:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

γεια σου file leonidas με τις φωτογραφιες σου

----------


## Vortigern

Παλι με καθυστεριση εφυγε το Highspeed 3 σημερα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

με 33.8 παει αυτη τη στιγμη τo highspeed 3!!!αρα μια χαρα μπορει να πιασει τουλαχιστον τα 34!!!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

και πολυ πιο πανω παει..το 2 απο ραφηνα καθε μερα 35αρια πιανει

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι γιατι δεν αφησαν το πλοιο στη γραμμη παρος-ναξος οπου εβγαζε τα δρομολογια μια χαρα.και μαλιστα φετος που ουσιαστικα δεν υπαρχει κανενας αντιπαλος οπως περσι[αιολος κεντερης] στη γραμμη.και επισης πως παρατησαν ετσι τη γραμμη πειραια-ιο-θηρα που ηταν περσι απο τις πιο κερδοφορες.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

να σου πω εχεις ενα δικιο αλλα και το 3 αν ηθελε η εταιρια να ανοιξει ταχυτητα θα μπορουσε να βγαλει με συνεπεια το δρομολογιο του.ξανα λεω το 2 καθημερινα χτυπαει 35αρια..αλλα ειλικρινα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως σκεφτονται..ισως δεν επρεπε να βαλει το 5 στην μυκονο..το 4 ειναι καλυτερο για το συγκεκριμενο δρομολογιο λογω της πιο μεγαλης χωρητικοτητας γιατι το συγκεκριμενο δρομολογιο μαζι με την παροναξια ειναι τα πιο κερδοφορα δρομολογια..οποτε θα μπορουσε να εχει 3 κ5 παρο και στο δευτερο δρομολογιο το 5 να κανει τη σαντορινη και το 4 και στα 2 να κανει συρο-τηνο-μυκονο..απλα φετος τα πραγματα εγιναν ετσι γιατι το highspeed 1 πηγε στις σποραδες..

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

εννοειται οτι αν ηθελαν θα το ανοιγαν αλλα προφανως δεν θελουν και οχι δεν μπορει.και με το highspeed 1 να ειναι στις σποραδες θα μπορουσαν να καλυψουν το κενο με το flying cat 3 στις δυτικες ενω τo highspeed 4 για συρ-την-μυκ (X2) το highspeed 5 για ιο-θηρα(X2) και το highspeed 3 για παρο-ναξο(X2).Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι το highspeed 3 δεν καταφερνει να βγαλει τα δρομολογια του τα οποια αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι συνολικα πιο μακρινα απο τα αντιστοιχα του 4 και του 5!!!

----------


## Vortigern

> εννοειται οτι αν ηθελαν θα το ανοιγαν αλλα προφανως δεν θελουν και οχι δεν μπορει.και με το highspeed 1 να ειναι στις σποραδες θα μπορουσαν να καλυψουν το κενο με το flying cat 3 στις δυτικες ενω τo highspeed 4 για συρ-την-μυκ (X2) το highspeed 5 για ιο-θηρα(X2) και το highspeed 3 για παρο-ναξο(X2).Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι το highspeed 3 δεν καταφερνει να βγαλει τα δρομολογια του τα οποια αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι συνολικα πιο μακρινα απο τα αντιστοιχα του 4 και του 5!!!


 
Kαι οπως παντα εξω οι Δυτικες!!Ωραια σκεφτεσται εσεις κυριοι μπραβο !

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

συγνωμη το flying cat 3 το ποιο γρηγορο ταχυπλοο στο αιγαιο[μαζι με το f/c4]ειναι εξω??????εγω πιστευω οτι θα ηταν καλυτερο και πιο εξυπηρετικο να εβαζαν αυτο με διπλα δρομολογια παρα το highspeed 3 με το υπαρχον δρομολογιο!!!

----------


## Harry14

> συγνωμη το flying cat 3 το ποιο γρηγορο ταχυπλοο στο αιγαιο[μαζι με το f/c4]ειναι εξω??????εγω πιστευω οτι θα ηταν καλυτερο και πιο εξυπηρετικο να εβαζαν αυτο με διπλα δρομολογια παρα το highspeed 3 με το υπαρχον δρομολογιο!!!


Το flying cat ομως δεν παιρνει αυτοκινητα.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Το flying cat ομως δεν παιρνει αυτοκινητα.


Υπαρχουν και αλλα πλοια στη γραμμη(speedrunner,αγ.γεωργιος,αδ.κοραης).Παντως off topic τωρα το flying cat 3 με τις ταχυτητες του θα αναβαθμιζε σημαντικα τη γραμμη και οχι οπως κανει τωρα το highspeed 3!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

to highspeed 4 + 5 ειναι πιο γρηγορα απο το flying cat 3...και το highspeed 5 ειναι πιο γρηγορο και απο το flying cat 4...συνεπως τα fl 3+4 δεν ειναι τα πιο γρηγορα στο αιγαιο

----------


## Vortigern

> to highspeed 4 + 5 ειναι πιο γρηγορα απο το flying cat 3...και το highspeed 5 ειναι πιο γρηγορο και απο το flying cat 4...συνεπως τα fl 3+4 δεν ειναι τα πιο γρηγορα στο αιγαιο


Οι ανθρωποι παραπανω δν προσπαθουν να μας εξηγησουν ποια ειναι ποιο γρηγορα προσπαθουν να μας εξηγησουν καποια πραγματα. :Cool:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

απλα ειπωθηκε ανακριβεια και θεωρησα σωστο να την διορθωσω..δεν ειπα κατι αλλο

----------


## Vortigern

Με καθυστεριση 1 ωρας περιπου θα φυγει και σημερα το Highspeed 3.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

κακως!!το ειδα στο ais και σερνοταν..θα επρεπε να αυξησει ταχυτητα για να μν κανει καθυστερηση..αλλα εγω οτι και να πω τον τελευταιο και τον πρωτο λογο τον εχει η εταιρια...για την ακριβεια τωρα εχει ξεκινησει για το απογεματινο δρομολογιο του

----------


## BULKERMAN

[quote=HIGHSPEED 4;233444]κακως!!το ειδα στο ais και σερνοταν..θα επρεπε να αυξησει ταχυτητα για να μν κανει καθυστερηση..αλλα εγω οτι και να πω τον τελευταιο και τον πρωτο λογο τον εχει η εταιρια...για την ακριβεια τωρα εχει ξεκινησει για το απογεματινο δρομολογιο του[/quo


το οτι σημερα στο Αιγαιο εχει 7-8 μποφωρ δεν σας λεει κατι?αντε παμε να αυξησουμε ταχυτητα και οποιον παρει ο χαρος?ανθρωπους μεταφερουν...

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

καταρχας για να ξερουμε τι λεμε το πλοιο περισσοτερο αντιμετωπιζει προβλημα οταν εχει τον καιρο αναποδα εκει καλειται να κοψει πολυ ταχυτητα..και κατα δευτερον τα υπολοιπα ταχυπλοα τηρησαν τα δρομολογια τους και ας ειχε καιρο

----------


## hsw

> Με καθυστεριση 1 ωρας περιπου θα φυγει και σημερα το Highspeed 3.


Φίλε Vortigern άμα ήταν να σημειώνουμε τις καθυστερήσεις του κάθε πλοίου, τότε θα γέμιζαν με posts τα θέματα των πλοίων και ειδικά των ταχυπλοων. Δε σε είδα όμως να γράφεις τη καθυστέρηση του Speedrunner 2 χθες που έφτάνε τη μία ώρα. Αλλά δεν είναι και μαγκιά το να γράφεις την καθυστέρηση μόνο αυτού του πλοίου και χωρίς να σημειώνεις τις καιρικές συνθήκες ή την προσπάθεια του καπετάνιου να κάνει πιο άνετο και ευχάριστο το ταξίδι των επιβατών. Και θα παρακαλούσα να μην γινόμαστε δημοσιογράφοι, σημειώνοντας καθημερινά την καθυστέρηση του πλοίου και κάνοντας υπερβολές για την καθυστέρηση λέγοντας για μία ώρα ενώ είναι 25 λεπτά.

Φέτος, το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο, έχει πιεσμένα δρομολόγια και ωράρια τα οποία όμως τηρεί σε κανονικές συνθήκες. Όταν όμως έχει στο Αιγαίο 7-8 μποφόρ, είναι αδύνατο να τηρεί τα ωράριά του αφού είναι αναγκασμένο να ταξιδεύει με μειωμένη ταχύτητα, με αποτέλεσμα την καθυστέρηση. Η οποία στο κάτω κάτω είναι το πολύ 30-40 λεπτά.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

To highspeed 3 σημερα το απογευμα στο Πειραια!!

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

το highspeed 3 εχει μια απο τις μεγαλυτερς καθυστερησεις του για φετος!!!ενω αυτη την ωρα επρεπε να ειχε αναχωρησει για το απογευματινο του δρομολογιο για σιφνο μηλο αυτο δεν εχει φτασει ακομα στο πειραια απο θηρα-ιο!!!!!!

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

τελικα το highspeed 3 ξεκιναει αυτην την ωρα  το δρομολογιο του με περιπου 1-30 ωρα καθυστερηση!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν κανουν κατι για να μην εχει αυτες τις καθυστερησεις...ακομα και το highspeed 1 παρολο που ειναι πιο παλιο απο το 3 καλυτερα τα εβγαζε τα δρομολογια..

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ναι δεν εκανε ομως και θηρα-ιο και σερ-σιφ-μηλ!!!το Highspeed 3 πιστευω μια χαρα θα εβγαζε το περσινο δρομολογιο toy Highspeed 1!!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

και το αλλο δρομολογιο θα το εβγαζε αν δεν το πηγαιναν με μειωμενη ταχυτητα..δεν ειναι αλλωστε το μονο highspeed που κανει δυο δρομολογια

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> και το αλλο δρομολογιο θα το εβγαζε αν δεν το πηγαιναν με μειωμενη ταχυτητα..δεν ειναι αλλωστε το μονο highspeed που κανει δυο δρομολογια


 Δεν ειναι μονο ποσα δρομολογια κανει αλλα και η αποσταση ...

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Δεν ειναι μονο ποσα δρομολογια κανει αλλα και η αποσταση ...


εχεις δικιο!!!!διανυει καθημερινα μεγαλυτερη αποσταση απο το 4 και το 5!!οσο για τη ταχυτητα το χουμε ξαναπει  οτι μπορει να την αυξησει απλως δεν το κανει!το ερωτημα ειναι γιατι???εγω επιμενω παντως πως επρεπε να το αφησουν με διπλα δρομολογια για παρο-ναξο!!απλα δεν κανει για τη γραμμη που ειναι και το αποδεικνει μερα με τη μερα!!!

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ακομα μια καθυστερηση για το πλοιο σημερα για το απογευματινο δρομολογιο τουλαχιστον μισης ωρας!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

> ακομα μια καθυστερηση για το πλοιο σημερα για το απογευματινο δρομολογιο τουλαχιστον μισης ωρας!!!!


Βασικα εχει να εκτελεσει το δρομολογιο του οπως πρεπει παρα πολυ καιρο.Αντι για 8:40 που ειναι να φτανει Σιφνο ερχεται στις 10.Δν μπορω να καταλαβω αφου τα εχουν τα μιλια γιατι δν μαζευουν την καθυστεριση?

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

εδω οταν ειχε φυγει απο τον πειραια για σιφνο-μηλο στις 7 αντι για 6 δεν το ανοιξαν ουτε στην επιστροφη.τι να πω!παντως στο παρελθον  εκανε το δρομολογιο κανονικα το πρωι τηροντας τις ωρες του και μαλιστα με προσεγγιση στη σεριφο και το απογευμα εφευγε για παρο-ναξο!τοτε τα εβγαζε τα δρομολογια του μια χαρα!!ιδου!!

----------


## ROVINSONAS

Για να δούμε και το Highspeed 3 από ψηλά! Στη μια φωτο φαινεται και το Speedrunner IV με όλα τα γκάζια για Μήλο. Σορυ για την ποιότητα των φωτο!!Πρέπει να αλλάξω μηχανή!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Για να δούμε και το Highspeed 3 από ψηλά! Στη μια φωτο φαινεται και το Speedrunner IV με όλα τα γκάζια για Μήλο. Σορυ για την ποιότητα των φωτο!!Πρέπει να αλλάξω μηχανή!!


Ma τι λες τώρα η ποιότητα είναι πολύ καλή μπράβο!

----------


## cpt babis

> Για να δούμε και το Highspeed 3 από ψηλά! Στη μια φωτο φαινεται και το Speedrunner IV με όλα τα γκάζια για Μήλο. Σορυ για την ποιότητα των φωτο!!Πρέπει να αλλάξω μηχανή!!


 Oπως ειπε ο Μανος,μια χαρα ειναι.
μπραβο!!!

----------


## ROVINSONAS

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά, να στε καλά!!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

πραγματικα απο τις καλυτερες φωτογραφιες με το high3..Μπραβο σου φιλαρακο!

----------


## diagoras

Ισως απ τις πιο ομορφες φωτο του πλοιου και σε πανεμορφο φοντο.Και οσο για την ποιοτητα να μην το ξαναπεις αυτο φιλε μου.Ειναι υπεροχες

----------


## ROVINSONAS

Σας ευχαριστώ ολους!!

----------


## rjjjh2004

Μόλις γύρισα από Ιο: πολύ αρνητικές οι εντυπώσεις μου. Πειραιά - Ίο μέσω Σαντορίνης 6 ώρες και 15 λεπτά. Επιστροφή απευθείας Πειραιά 4 ώρες και 10 λεπτά. Αδικαιολόγητες καθυστερήσεις και ημέρες χωρίς πολλά μποφώρ. Γιατί να χρεωνόμαστε εισιτήριο ταχύπλοου;;;

----------


## High1

> Βασικα εχει να εκτελεσει το δρομολογιο του οπως πρεπει παρα πολυ καιρο.Αντι για 8:40 που ειναι να φτανει Σιφνο ερχεται στις 10.Δν μπορω να καταλαβω αφου τα εχουν τα μιλια γιατι δν μαζευουν την καθυστεριση?





> εδω οταν ειχε φυγει απο τον πειραια για σιφνο-μηλο στις 7 αντι για 6 δεν το ανοιξαν ουτε στην επιστροφη.τι να πω!παντως στο παρελθον  εκανε το δρομολογιο κανονικα το πρωι τηροντας τις ωρες του και μαλιστα με προσεγγιση στη σεριφο και το απογευμα εφευγε για παρο-ναξο!τοτε τα εβγαζε τα δρομολογια του μια χαρα!!ιδου!!


Μήπως τα προβλήματα που έβγαλε πέρσι το πλοίο, δεν επιδιορθώθηκαν πλήρως, το πλοίο δεν κατάφερε να πουληθεί το χειμώνα που μας πέρασε και του χεί μείνει κάποιο κουσουράκι........??? Λέω μήπως......... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

να σου πω μου περασε και εμενα αυτη η ιδεα απο το μυαλο αλλα, αν το δεις που και που οταν θελουν το τρεχουν..βαραει κατι 35αρια, οποτε αυτο μου ανατρεπει τον συλλογισμο, αλλα αυτο μονο το πληρωμα του πλοιου το ξερει..
ηταν να πουληθει το 3??εγω για το 1 ηξερα πριν κανα χρονο και λιγο πιο πολυ οτι ηθελαν ν το πουλησουν..

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Μήπως τα προβλήματα που έβγαλε πέρσι το πλοίο, δεν επιδιορθώθηκαν πλήρως, το πλοίο δεν κατάφερε να πουληθεί το χειμώνα που μας πέρασε και του χεί μείνει κάποιο κουσουράκι........??? Λέω μήπως.........


ΕΓΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΟΝ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ 2 ΟΤΙ ΗΘΕΛΑΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΕΙΧΕ ΓΡΑΦΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ FORUM!!

----------


## Vortigern

> Μήπως τα προβλήματα που έβγαλε πέρσι το πλοίο, δεν επιδιορθώθηκαν πλήρως, το πλοίο δεν κατάφερε να πουληθεί το χειμώνα που μας πέρασε και του χεί μείνει κάποιο κουσουράκι........??? Λέω μήπως.........


Μια τετοια εταιρια που θεωρητε μια απο τις μεγαλυτερες δν ειχε λεφτα να το επιδιωρθωσει καλα καλα?Κριμα τοσα χρονια ειχαμε το 1 μια χαρα ηταν.Φετος μας βαλανε το 3 και σε ωρες που δν βολευουν και παρα πολυ.

----------


## High1

Κύριοι, μην ξεχνάμε ότι το χειμώνα η Hellenic είχε και την αλλαγή διοίκησης, οπότε λίγο απ'όλα φέραν τα αποτελέσματα στο 3 και όχι μόνο!!! :Sad:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Μια τετοια εταιρια που θεωρητε μια απο τις μεγαλυτερες δν ειχε λεφτα να το επιδιωρθωσει καλα καλα?Κριμα τοσα χρονια ειχαμε το 1 μια χαρα ηταν.Φετος μας βαλανε το 3 και σε ωρες που δν βολευουν και παρα πολυ.


να δεις που το 3 απο αρχες σεπτεμβριου που θα κανει ενα δρομολογιο/ημερα για σερ-σιφ-μηλ μια χαρα θα τα βγαζει τα δρομολογια!!

----------


## DeepBlue

Επιστρέφει απο Σίφνο με 21 ή εχει προβλημα το AIS?????? :Confused:

----------


## rjjjh2004

Από το καλοκαίρι του 2005 που το χρησιμοποίησα πρώτη φορά για Τήνο έχει διαρκώς προβλήματα....

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

εγω παλι το 2006 απο την παρο που το πηρα καλυψε 15λεπτη καθυστερηση που ειχε κανει και εφτασε στην ωρα του στον πειραια..ελπιζω να μην επαθε ζημια τωρα..

----------


## DeepBlue

Ελπίζω αρχές Σεπτέμβρη που ταξιδευω μαζί του να είναι λίγο καλύτερα...

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

και γω που χα ταξιδεψει για συρο πριν 2 χρονια εφτασε στην ωρα του!!!
παντως περσι οι ταχυτητες του συνεχεια 30-32.δεν επεφταν πιο κατω.και ειδικα περσι  που οι τιμες στο πετρελαιο ηταν στα υψη.φετος......τι να πω!!!:???:

----------


## DeepBlue

Βλαβη σε μια απο τις τέσσερις μηχανές του πλοιου στο δρομολόγιο προς Σαντορίνη οπου πηγαίνει με μειωμένη ταχύτητα...

----------


## DeepBlue

12.50 αναμένεται στη Σαντορίνη με 613 επιβάτες.Μάλλον θα έχει μεγάλη καθυστέρηση σήμερα...

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

7μιση ωρες και βαλε κανει το πλοιο για να φτασει στη ιο!!!ελεος!!πιο πολυ και απο το blue star!!λυπαμε τους καημενους τους επιβατες.αναρωτιεμαι τι ωρα θα φτασει πειραια και ακομα χειροτερα τι ωρα θα φυγει για το απογευματινο του δρομολογιο!!!καπου στις 8 υπολογιζω!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED_5

εχω  δικο  μου  ατομο  στο λιμανι  της  ιου...ειμαι  συνεχεια  στο  αις...και στο  κινητο....περιμενει  2  1/2  ωρες .....δεν ειχε  και  εισιτηριο  και του  ζητουσαν  βιπ  με  70 ευρω....επιτηδες  το κανουν....για  τα ραννερ...χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

τελικα στην ιστοσελιδα του ΥΕΝ λεει οτι το πλοιο θα φυγει για σιφνο-μηλο στις 19.30.
http://info.yen.gr/page.php?id=1288#

----------


## DeepBlue

> τελικα στην ιστοσελιδα του ΥΕΝ λεει οτι το πλοιο θα φυγει για σιφνο-μηλο στις 19.30.
> http://info.yen.gr/page.php?id=1288#


 Δύσκολο το βλέπω με την σημερινή του ταχύτητα.Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να φτιαχτεί μήπως και γίνει ξανά ταχύπλοο.Για να δούμε...

----------


## Vortigern

8 και βαλε θα φυγει για Σιφνο-Μηλο....

Φιλε HIGHSPEED 4 μια χαρα τα παει το Speedrunner II στη γραμμη.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Δεν αμφιβαλλω για το sprunner2 οτι θα τα πηγαινει καλα, γιατι απ' οτι εχει φανει αποδειχτηκε τουλαχιστον ανεπαρκες το highspeed 3 τις περισσοτερες φορες..και να πω οτι δεν την πιανει την ταχυτητα ενταξει, αλλα να το πηγαινουν κομμενο ενω μπορει να δωσει πολυ μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω..εκτος αν το εβλεπαν οτι οταν το ανοιγαν μπορει να παρουσιαζε μικροπροβληματα και ετσι σιγα , σιγα να εφτασε στην απωλεια της 1 απο τις 4 μηχανες...Θελω να πιστευω οτι οταν διορθωθει η βλαβη θα το παταει περισσοτερο για να βγαλει τα δρομολογια..αλλα και παλι ιδωμεν..

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

το πλοιο θα επιστρεψει απο μηλο-σιφνο αποψε στις 04.30!!!

----------


## rjjjh2004

Είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο το πρόβλημα σε κάποιες από τις 4 μηχανές του. Το ίδιο έπαθε Ιούνιο του 2005 καθ'οδόν για Τήνο και είχε απίστευτη καθυστέρηση. Το να πηγαίνει στην Ίο μέσω Σαντορίνης, κάνοντας τουλάχιστον 6 ώρες σε κανονικές συνθήκες και χρεώνοντας τους επιβάτες 50¤ μίνιμουμ εισιτήριο είναι κάτι που θα έπρεπε να απασχολήσει την Υπηρεσία Προστασίας Καταναλωτή!!!!

----------


## DeepBlue

Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της εταιρίας αυριο το 3 πάει για επισκευη και το 5 θα εκτελέσει έκτακτο δρομολόγιο στις 15.30 απο Πειραιά για Ιο Σαντορίνη.

----------


## HIGHSPEED_5

19 και 35  κατεβασε  καταπελτη....ενταξει  ας  το  εχουν  στην γραμμη  και να δωσουν  τιμες...συμβατικων...(  παντως  μπουκαρε  αρχοντικα...και εδεσε  με την μια...)...πεταξε  και λιγα  απονερα  πανω  στην προβλητα...να χαζευουν  οι ταριφες....μαζι  με τους  τουριστες...αρκετος  κοσμος  βγηκε...αρκετος  μπηκε....για σιφνο ....μηλο...

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

το θεμα ειναι να το φτιαξουν..αν γινει αυτο τοτε θα πηγαινει με  ταχυτητες ταχυπλοου και ισως και να το ανοιγουν πολυ περισσοτερο μιας και θα εχει καινουργια μηχανη..

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

γνωριζει κανεις αν επιδιορθωθηκε η ζημια στο 3??αυριο θα εκτελεσει κανονικα τα δρομολογια του?αν και απ οτι ειδα στο site της εταιριας δεν εχει καποια ανακοινωση που να λεει οτι δεν θα κανει το δρομολογιο του..

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

Δοκιμαστικο κανει αυτην την ωρα το highspeed 3!!Με 31 παει τωρα!!Μακαρι να πιανει τοσα (τουλαχιστον) και απο αυριο στα δρομολογια του!!
update:32.9 αυτην την ωρα!!!!!!
2nd update  :33.2 :Surprised:  :Surprised: 
3rd: 33.4...και συνεχιζει!!
4rd 33.5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

αυτην την ωρα με 33.9!!!! :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## DeepBlue

Σταθερα με 30 σημερα. :Wink:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

31.7 αυτην την ωρα!!!!!
τελικα την χρειαζονταν τη βλαβη του!!! :Wink:

----------


## DeepBlue

Πάει να γίνει μάχη δυτικά της Κύθνου με το Speedruner II...

----------


## plori

Χτες έφαγε την "σκόνη" του  IV σήμερα προσπαθεί να πάρει το αίμα του πίσω ,για να δούμε :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## DeepBlue

Το παλεύει πάντως.Επιασε τα 33.1 πριν λίγο.

----------


## DeepBlue

Πάμε για προσπέραση τωρα.Πάντως το speedruner δεν έχει αντιδράσει ακόμα.Για να δούμε...

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

Μειωθηκαν αρκετα οι καθυστερησεις του πλοιου μετα την ''επισκευη'' του την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα.Πλεον στη Σιφνο φτανει με μολις 10 με 15 λεπτα καθυστερηση περιπου ενω τις περισσοτερς φορες παει με 30-31 αλλα και 32+

----------


## Nick_Pet

Στον Πειραιά, 31/07/2009.

DSC03559b.JPG

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ HIGHSPEED 3!!
ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΕΝΩ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΙΦΝΟ-ΜΗΛΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΥΨΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΒΟΥΛΙΑΓΜΕΝΗΣ.ΚΡΙΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΜΙΚΡΥΝΕΙ ΟΙ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΕΙΣ!!
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΕΙΣ!!ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΕΜΟΥΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ??

----------


## diagoras

> Στον Πειραιά, 31/07/2009.
> 
> DSC03559b.JPG


 Αμαν :Surprised: .Τι λαοθαλασσα ειναι αυτη?

----------


## hsw

> Αμαν.Τι λαοθαλασσα ειναι αυτη?


Όντως πάρα πολύς κόσμος. 

Φίλε Flying cat 2 σήμερα γύρισα από Πάρο με το 4. 7-8 μποφόρ (βέβαια αυτό το πλοίο έχει πολύ καλή πλεύση) και όλα τα πλοία είχαν μεγάλη καθυστέρηση. Πρέπει να είχε σήμερα απ'τις χειρότερους καιρούς σ' όλο το καλοκαίρι. Το 4 και το 5 καθυστέρησαν 1.30 ώρα στην άφιξη στον Πειραιά, το 3 καθυστέρησε 2 ώρες, το fc3 και το seajet είχαν απαγορευτικό, το superjet είχε ατύχημα και γενικότερα πολλές καθυστερήσεις στο Αιγαίο. Επίσης, φίλος μου που πήγε από Πάρο, Μύκονο μου είπε πως πολύς κόσμος έκανε εμμετό και πως κουνούσε αρκετά.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Όντως πάρα πολύς κόσμος. 
> 
> Φίλε Flying cat 2 σήμερα γύρισα από Πάρο με το 4. 7-8 μποφόρ (βέβαια αυτό το πλοίο έχει πολύ καλή πλεύση) και όλα τα πλοία είχαν μεγάλη καθυστέρηση. Πρέπει να είχε σήμερα απ'τις χειρότερους καιρούς σ' όλο το καλοκαίρι. Το 4 και το 5 καθυστέρησαν 1.30 ώρα στην άφιξη στον Πειραιά, το 3 καθυστέρησε 2 ώρες, το fc3 και το seajet είχαν απαγορευτικό, το superjet είχε ατύχημα και γενικότερα πολλές καθυστερήσεις στο Αιγαίο. Επίσης, φίλος μου που πήγε από Πάρο, Μύκονο μου είπε πως πολύς κόσμος έκανε εμμετό και πως κουνούσε αρκετά.


Ναι το παρατηρησα και στο ais.Mαλιστα το highspeed 5 αντι να φυγει απο συρο για πειραια στις 12.05 εφυγε μετα τις 13.00!!

----------


## Nick_Pet

> Αμαν.Τι λαοθαλασσα ειναι αυτη?


Η φωτό είναι τραβηγμένη Παρασκευή απόγευμα, 31/07. Πρώτο Σαβ/κο του Αυγούστου. Γενικά ο Πειραιάς είχε πάρα πολύ κόσμο που έφευγε.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Επαθε κατι το highspeed 3???γιατι πηγαινει παλι με χαμηλη ταχυτητα 23-24 κομβους??αναφερομαι για το δρομολογιο το απογεματινο..βαλε τε vessel's track και θα το διαπιστωσετε..μαλλον βλαβη υποψιαζομαι

----------


## speedrunner

> Επαθε κατι το highspeed 3???γιατι πηγαινει παλι με χαμηλη ταχυτητα 23-24 κομβους??αναφερομαι για το δρομολογιο το απογεματινο..βαλε τε vessel's track και θα το διαπιστωσετε..μαλλον βλαβη υποψιαζομαι


κάτι πρέπει να έχει γιατί και σήμερα πηγαίνει με 25 μίλια:-|

----------


## DeepBlue

Το πλοιο φαινεται οτι είναι ακόμα στη Σαντορίνη ενώ έπρεπε να επέστρεφε Πειραιά για το απογευματινό του δρομολόγιο.Μάλλον κάτι έχει συμβεί???

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Το πλοιο φαινεται οτι είναι ακόμα στη Σαντορίνη ενώ έπρεπε να επέστρεφε Πειραιά για το απογευματινό του δρομολόγιο.Μάλλον κάτι έχει συμβεί???


Είναι στα ανοιτά της Σίφνου αυτή την στιγμή με 24,2knots........

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Είναι στα ανοιτά της Σίφνου αυτή την στιγμή με 24,2knots........


ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΗ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 
ΚΑΛΑ ΤΙ ΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΙΦΝΟ-ΜΗΛΟ??????
9....10........(ΑΝ ΦΥΓΕΙ!!)
ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΠΙΣΩ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ???

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΤΑΞΙΔΙ-ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ HIGHSPEED 3!!!!!!!!
ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΙΟ ΑΥΞΗΜΕΝΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ (29.4) ΠΛΕΕΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ!!!ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ.ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΗ 5 ΩΡΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ:evil:.ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΕΝΤΩΜΕΤΑΞΥ  ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ!!:shock::shock::shock:

----------


## olympiacos7

> ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΗ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ΚΑΛΑ ΤΙ ΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΙΦΝΟ-ΜΗΛΟ??????
> 9....10........(ΑΝ ΦΥΓΕΙ!!)
> ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΠΙΣΩ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ???


To πλοιο εχει βλαβη σε μια απο τις μηχανες του...απο πληροφοριες εγκυρες!!

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

το πλοιο ξεκινησε τελικα πριν λιγο για σιφνο-μηλο με κανονικη ταχυτητα(σταθερη στα 30ν.μ)

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

με χαλασμενη μηχανη και βγαζει 30,3 wow..
πρεπει να τις εχει φουλ τις υπολοιπες 3 μηχανες...
ΚΑΛΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> με χαλασμενη μηχανη και βγαζει 30,3 wow..
> πρεπει να τις εχει φουλ τις υπολοιπες 3 μηχανες...


Η ΒΛΑΒΗ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΘΕΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΩΣ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΕΙΔΑΛΛΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

να εχει διορθωθει τελειως και με καθυστερημενο δρομολογιο να πηγαινει μονο 30+ δεν νομιζω οτι θα το εκανε..συνηθως στις καθυστερησεις πηγαινε με 35αρια+

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

8ΜΙΣΗ ΩΡΕΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΙΟ!!(ΜΕΣΩ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗΣ):shock::shock::shock::shock:

----------


## plori

Aυτές της ημέρες που το πλοίο έχει μειωμένη ταχύτητα οι τιμές των εισητηρίων είναι η κανονικές;

----------


## aris A

το highspeed 3 στον πειραια 5/8/09

----------


## speedrunner

04/10 στο λιμάνι της Μήλου πάνω απο το Speedrunner IV

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Highspeed 3*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

SHIP012.jpg

----------


## tolis milos

Highspeed 3 στο λιμάνι της Μήλου το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε...
DSC08756.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες.
Νομίζω ότι με τα παλιά του χρώματα είναι πιο ωραίο. Από την άλλη τα κόκκινα τόσο καιρό τα συνηθίσαμε και αυτά.
Για φανταστείτε τα χωρίς τη Vodafone με σκούρο μπλε στις μπάντες....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Έξοδος του* *Χαϊσπίντ 3 από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 24/7/2009..
Φωτογραφία από το Λατώ..*

----------


## leonidas

HIGHSPEED 3

PIRAEUS PORT 7/7/09  :Very Happy: 


DSCN2704.jpg

----------


## nkr

Δυο φωτογραφιες απο την χαλαρωση του ταχυπλοου.Αφιερωμενη στους tss apollon,dokimakos,douzoune,cpt babis,tolis milos,cataman,nautical,Εργης,plori και laz 94.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1260033952
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1260033966

----------


## BEN BRUCE

HIGHSPEED 3 στην σαντορινη τον μαρτιο του 2007

HIGHSPEED (4).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

HIGHSPEED 3 παει για μυκονο.


trip 3-8-07 (71).JPG

----------


## maggiora

Ετοιμάζεται για Ισπανία κι αυτό....!!
Μεχρι 15 Γενάρη θα εχει φυγει απο Ελλαδα.... :Wink:

----------


## hsw

Και τι θα γίνει το Πάσχα? Δε θα έχει σε όλες τις γραμμές (Δυτικές, Ραφήνα, Παροναξία, Ίο-Σαντορίνη και Συροτηνομυκονία) Highspeed??!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Στην Ελευσίνα από χθες το καραβάκι μας! ¶ρχισαν οι εργασίες αφού σε λίγο καιρό όπως ξέρουμε θα φύγει για τη ναύλωσή του

----------


## ορφεας

Θα πάει μαζί με το αδερφάκι του;
και επήσεις μέχρι πότε;

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Θα πάει μαζί με το αδερφάκι του;
> και επήσεις μέχρι πότε;


Το Highspeed 2 είναι ήδη στην Ισπανία! Θα είναι μαζί του! Λογικά η ναύλωσή του πρέπει να κρατήσει μέχρι τον Μάρτιο ώστε να είναι εδώ το Πάσχα για να κάνει τα δρομολόγιά του!

----------


## ορφεας

Ελπίζω να το δούμε το καλοκαίρι στους τόπους μας!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Ελπίζω να το δούμε το καλοκαίρι στους τόπους μας!


Αυτό είναι σίγουρο! :Wink:

----------


## hsw

> Λογικά η ναύλωσή του πρέπει να κρατήσει μέχρι τον Μάρτιο ώστε να είναι εδώ το Πάσχα για να κάνει τα δρομολόγιά του!


Κι όμως... Σύμφωνα με τον maggiora, η ναύλωση κρατάει 4 μήνες και για τα δύο. Οπότε Highspeed 2 μέσα Δεκεμβρίου - μέσα Απριλίου και Highspeed 3 μέσα Ιανουαρίου - μέσα Μαΐου. Οπότε κανένα από τα δύο δεν προλαβαίνει το Πάσχα. Μάλλον θα αξιοποιήσουν το Hellenic Wind το Πάσχα στη θέση του ενός από τα δύο.

----------


## maggiora

Η Ναύλωση ήταν-είναι για 4 μήνες....

Υπάρχει όμως οψιόν αγοράς.....σε περίπτωση που τους κάνει(στους Ναυλωτές)!!

Κι επειδή τους κάνει....τα καραβάκια δεν θα τα ξαδούμε την Χώρα μας... :Wink: 

ΠΑΜΕ ΓΙ ΑΛΛΑ................................. :Very Happy: 

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ

----------


## Apostolos

Στο καλό και να μας τα αντικαταστήσουν με συμβατικά...

----------


## Stylianos

einai sigouro???

----------


## BEN BRUCE

HIGHSPEED 3 φρεσκο φρεσκο τον ιουλιο του 2000 εξω απο την παρο

2877 (4).jpg

----------


## ορφεας

Πότε φεύγει για Ισπανία;

----------


## ορφεας

Παιδιά μήπως δεν φύγει για Ισπανία; Είχαμε πεί οτι θα έφευγε μέσα Ιανουαρίου και ο μήνας έχει 10 Φεβρουαρίου.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

παιδια θα αγορασει κανουργια highspeed η εταιρια???γνωριζεται κατι??γτ πραγματι το κενο των 2 κ 3 θα ειναι δυσαναπληρωτο χωρις αγορα καινουργια

----------


## noulos

Μήπως τελικά αντικαταστήσει το αδερφάκι του στην Ραφήνα;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## maggiora

Μεχρι τις 20  Μαρτη το highspeed 3 θα ειναι Ισπανια... :Wink: 
Με την ολοκληρωση της πωλησης(τελη Μαρτη) τα νεα στην HSW θα ειναι ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΑ........

Αναμεινατε... :Wink:

----------


## sunbird

> Μεχρι τις 20 Μαρτη το highspeed 3 θα ειναι Ισπανια...
> Με την ολοκληρωση της πωλησης(τελη Μαρτη) τα νεα στην HSW θα ειναι ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΑ........
> 
> Αναμεινατε...


 Διαφωτίστε μας λίγο περισσότερο. :Wink:

----------


## sunbird

> Στο καλό και να μας τα αντικαταστήσουν με συμβατικά...


NAI !!!! NAI !!!! ΣΑΝ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ - ΧΙΟΣ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## noulos

> Μεχρι τις 20 Μαρτη το highspeed 3 θα ειναι Ισπανια...
> Με την ολοκληρωση της πωλησης(τελη Μαρτη) τα νεα στην HSW θα ειναι ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΑ........
> 
> Αναμεινατε...


Δηλαδή; Μη μας αφήνεις έτσι!!!  :Razz:

----------


## capten4

παμε για trimaran +catamaran  τυπου hsd 4 ? λεω εγω τωρα....

----------


## maggiora

Καλα τα λες.... :Wink:

----------


## NAXOS

ΚΟΝΤΑ  ΕΙΣΑΣΤΕ

----------


## Apostolos

Για 15 μύρια πουλήθηκσν έκαστα τα μικρά γατάκια, έγραψε γνωστό report απο shipbroking...

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Για 15 μύρια πουλήθηκσν έκαστα τα μικρά γατάκια, έγραψε γνωστό report απο shipbroking...


Οπότε Απόστολε όπως ειπώθηκε στο θέμα του ΣΑΣ η HSW κράτησε τη γραμμή από Ραφήνα για κάτι καινούργιο...Εκτός αν ισχύσει το άλλο σενάριο για ένα Flyingcat και ένα συμβατικό... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sunbird

> Για 15 μύρια πουλήθηκσν έκαστα τα μικρά γατάκια, έγραψε γνωστό report απο shipbroking...


 Tά μικρά γατάκια ενοείται τα ''flyingcat''

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Τελικά τι θα γίνει με το πλοίο θα πουληθεί πουλήθηκε ή θα το δούμε πάλι φέτος στις Δυτικέσ Κυκλάδες Σέριφο-Σίφνο και Μηλο γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πει?

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

το πολυσυζητημενο highspeed 3 ξεκιναει απο 24 Μαρτίου δρομολογια για δυτικες κυκλαδες( συμφωνα με το travelplanet24)

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

το εχω δει οτι γραφει αυτ αλλα αν δεις καλυτερα και συγκεκριμενα στο travelplanet που δειχνει αναλυτικα τα δρομολογια απο τις 17 μεχρι τις 23 δεν βγαζει δρομολογια..Απο 24 κ επειτα δειχνει ..

----------


## noulos

Το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα το έγραφα ταυτόχρονα με εσένα και η απορία μου δεν έχει να κάνει με την ημερομηνία αλλά με το ότι ξεκινάει δρομολόγια και δεν πάει Ισπανία!!!

----------


## noulos

Και στο openseas από 24/3.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

γενικα κανενα highspeed δεν ξεκιναει 17..το κοιταξα και στο site της hsw..ολα ξεκινανε στις 24 του μηνα!!

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Από την Ελευθεροτυπία, σας μεταφέρω:
"_Ηδη η Hellenic SeaWays πούλησε σε ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρεία μαροκινών συμφερόντων, αντί του ποσού των 23.000.000 ευρώ, τα ταχύπλοα Hingspeed 2 και 3, τα οποία όμως θα αντικαταστήσει και μάλιστα σύντομα με παρόμοια πλοία_".
Το πλήρες κείμενο του ρεπορτάζ εδώ: http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.ellada&id=138228

Το ότι τα πούλησε είναι γεγονός. Το θέμα είναι αν (και με με ποιά αλλά και πότε) θα τα αντικαταστήσει.
Γιατί αν δεν τα αντικαταστήσει, μένουν χωρίς Highspeed:
1) Ραφήνα - Τήνος - Μύκονος
2) Πειραιάς - Σέριφος - Σίφνος - Μήλος 

Και αν το κατακαλόκαιρο βάλει το HS5 (που προσεχώς θα κάνει Πειραιά - Πάρο - Νάξο - Ιο - Θήρα), σε διπλά δρομολόγια (πρωινό και απογευματινό) Πειραιά - Πάρο - Νάξο, βλέπω την Ιο και τη Σαντορίνη να μένουν χωρίς Highspeed μέσα στην καρδιά του καλοκαιριού. Ελπίζω να προλάβει η HSW να βρει αντικαταστάτες για τα πωληθέντα HS2 και HS3, για το καλό των νησιών.

----------


## capten4

αν και off topic η ραφηνα τελικως μαλλον δεν θα "μεινει" απο χαισπιντ....

----------


## BULKERMAN

> αν και off topic η ραφηνα τελικως μαλλον δεν θα "μεινει" απο χαισπιντ....



Aυτό captain είναι γνωστο μέρες τώρα!!  HS 1!!!! :Wink:

----------


## capten4

το ξερω bulkerman, απλα απαντω στον φιλο, και αυτο γιατι εχτες βγηκαν καποιες αντιθετες φημες....

----------


## noulos

Ανδρο θα έρχεται;
Με τις τιμές του HS2 τον Οκτώβρη θα σκίσει!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Ανδρο θα έρχεται;
> Με τις τιμές του HS2 τον Οκτώβρη θα σκίσει!


Aπό ότι μου είπαν ναι.Τώρα με τι συχνότητα θα πιάνει και ¶νδρο άγνωστο σε εμάς!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

να ρωτησω ρε παιδια τα πλανα που εχουν ανοιξει για τα δρομολογια για δυτικες κυκλαδες απο 24/3 θα εκτελουνται με το highspeed 3 μονο στην αρχη??το ρωταω επειδη οπως γραφτηκε κ αυτο και το 2 πωληθηκαν, οποτε θα κανει τα δρομολογια μεχρι να ερθει ο αντικαταστατης του??

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> να ρωτησω ρε παιδια τα πλανα που εχουν ανοιξει για τα δρομολογια για δυτικες κυκλαδες απο 24/3 θα εκτελουνται με το highspeed 3 μονο στην αρχη??το ρωταω επειδη οπως γραφτηκε κ αυτο και το 2 πωληθηκαν, οποτε θα κανει τα δρομολογια μεχρι να ερθει ο αντικαταστατης του??


δεν ξερουμε τιποτα νεοτερο...βασικα ουτε η ιδια η εταιρεια δεν ξερει...και αν το δεις και απο την αλλη τα πλανα για τα 3 highspeed δεν εχουν ανοιξει ακομα παρολο που πλησιαζουν οι μερες της τυπικης εναρξης δρομολογιων....

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

και για τα 3 highspeed τα πλανα ειναι ανοιχτα!!το εχω γραψει και σε προηγουμενο post!!ξεκινανε 24/3

----------


## capten4

το πλοιο αποτελεσε αντικειμενο αντιπαραθεσεων μεταξυ της εταιρειας του και της AEGEAN στο ΣΑΣ...παντως μαλλον μετα το Πασχα, θα αναχωρησει για εκει που πουληθηκε....

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> και για τα 3 highspeed τα πλανα ειναι ανοιχτα!!το εχω γραψει και σε προηγουμενο post!!ξεκινανε 24/3


δεν εχουν ανοιξει τα πλανα για κανενα highspeed.......μπορει να φενονται στο openseas αλλα δεν μπορει κανεις να κανει εκδοση εισιτηριου για πουθενα.....

----------


## nissos_mykonos

ειναι πιθανο αυριο να ανοιξουν τα πλανα ομως ακομα δεν ειναι σιγουρο......

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

τα πλανα εχουν ανοιξει εδω και μερες!!!και στο travelplanet 24 και στο site της hsw!!πατα online booking και θα το δεις..

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> τα πλανα εχουν ανοιξει εδω και μερες!!!και στο travelplanet 24 και στο site της hsw!!πατα online booking και θα το δεις..


και ξαναγραφω ναι μεν φαινονται σαν δρομολογια αλλα δεν σε αφηνει να κανεις εκδοση εισιτηριου σε κανενα highspeed πραγμα που με προβληματιζει γιατι πλησιαζει το πασχα..............

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

μην προβληματιζεσαι λογικα απο βδομαδα θα ανοιξουν!!παντα η hsw ειναι λιγο της τελευταιας στιγμης!!μεχρι τις 24 εχουμε μερες οποτε ισως θεωρουν οτι δεν επειγει  η εκδοση εισητιριου από τωρα!!θα δειξει..

----------


## NAXOS

ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΓΚΡΙΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΟΥΝ

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΓΚΡΙΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΟΥΝ


ναι και απ οτι εμαθα αυριο θα ανοιξουν.........

----------


## HIGHSPEED_5

http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=11123

----------


## thanos75

> το πλοιο αποτελεσε αντικειμενο αντιπαραθεσεων μεταξυ της εταιρειας του και της AEGEAN στο ΣΑΣ...παντως μαλλον μετα το Πασχα, θα αναχωρησει για εκει που πουληθηκε....


 Πράγματι ενώ στο openseas φαίνεται από τις 24 Μαρτίου ότι έχει δρομολόγια για Δυτικές Κυκλάδες από κάποια ημερομηνία και μετά εξαφανίζεται!  Μάλλον όπως λες Τάσο, αναχωρεί!

----------


## speedrunner

Για που το έβαλε το πλοίο πρωί πρωί?????

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Για που το έβαλε το πλοίο πρωί πρωί?????


Λογικά πρέπει να μας άφησε και αυτό...

----------


## speedrunner

Μάλλον κάνει ένα μεγάλο δοκιμαστικό!!!!!

_UPDATE: Τελικά μετά απο ένα πολύ μεγάλο δοκιμαστικό στο οποίο ανέβαζε σταδιακά την ταχύτητα του ( έφτασε μέχρι τα 33 μίλια/ώρα) επέστρεψε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά!!!

UPDATE2: Ξανά έξω για δεύτερο δοκιμαστικό!!!!
_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

HIGHSPEED 3 στην σαντορινη πριν ακριβως τρια χρονια.

HIGHSPEED (6).JPG

----------


## leonidas

Προχθεσινή αναχώρηση για Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Μήλο  :Very Happy: 

DSCN4065.jpg

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Πολύ ωραία φωτό φίλε leonida!!!!!!  :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το* * Χαϊσπίντ 3 έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά τον περασμένο Ιούλιο...Αφιερωμένη στον Λεωνίδα!
*P7240272.JPG

----------


## MARCOPOLO

:Confused: *apo oti exo akousei apo filous to highspeed 3 paei azores!:cry:
mporei omos na einai fimes*!!!!!http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/images/...s/confused.gif

----------


## gpap2006

Φεύγει σύντομα, ίσως και την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα.

----------


## MARCOPOLO

ali8ia??? krima!! :cry:

----------


## lomismo1

ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία αγόρασε επίσης την HIGHSPEED 3

The shipping company Comarit has also purchased the HIGHSPEED 3

 Best regards,

 -Carlos P&#233;rez-

 M&#225;laga (Spain)

----------


## Leo

Να και η επιβεβαίωση από το εξωτερικό ότι το πλοίο σύντομα θα μας αποχαιρετίσει....

----------


## Apostolos

Ειναι βλέπεις ανταγωνιστής Πλοίαρχος της FRS και ξέρει καλα ο capt. Carlos!

Muchas Gracias Capitan!

----------


## vinman

*Mία παλαιότερη αναχώρηση..για τους φίλους του ταχύπλοου..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85361

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85362

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85363

----------


## capten4

αυριο πρωι-πρωι μας αφηνει....

----------


## lomismo1

Goodbye Hellas (Greece)... and Welcome to Spain... "Mister" Highspeed 3. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

I think... you "lose"... and we "win". They&#180;re two excellent fast-ferries.
Now... the fastest between Tarifa (Spain) and Tanger (Morocco).
The others ships of FRS company are:
"Tanger Jet", "Tanger Jet 2" and "Tarifa Jet".
In this moment, the "Bissat" (ex-Highspeed 2) is the fastest.

Μια αγκαλιά, φίλους... Apostolos

Un abrazo, amigo Apostolos!!

-Carlos P&#233;rez- (Spain)

----------


## Leo

Gracias Carlos,

we hope you will take care of our ships and that 
you will send us  photos from both at a later satge.

Con mucho gusto y abrazos

----------


## Leo

Ο κύκλος του πλοίου για τις Ελληνικές θάλασσες κλείνει σήμερα. Το πλοίο ζήτησε απόλπου για Ισπανία και σε 10 λεπτά περίπου θα περάσει τα φανάρια του μεγάλου λιμανιού. Το σημαιάκι του που φωτογράφισα την Παρασκευή και μια τελευταία φωτογραφία του τα χαρίζω στον Εργη.
Καλά ταξίδια εκεί που πάει.

DSCN5843helseaways.jpg

DSCN5815hs3.jpg

----------


## Ergis

> Ο κύκλος του πλοίου για τις Ελληνικές θάλασσες κλείνει σήμερα. Το πλοίο ζήτησε απόλπου για Ισπανία και σε 10 λεπτά περίπου θα περάσει τα φανάρια του μεγάλου λιμανιού. Το σημαιάκι του που φωτογράφισα την Παρασκευή και μια τελευταία φωτογραφία του τα χαρίζω στον Εργη.
> Καλά ταξίδια εκεί που πάει.
> 
> DSCN5843helseaways.jpg
> 
> DSCN5815hs3.jpg


σευχαριστω παρα πολυ αρχηγε που με θυμασαι καθε φορα.
καλα ταξιδια να εχει το χαισπιντακι μας και ο αγιος νικολαος παντα στην πλωρη του.

----------


## Leo

Σφυρίζουν τα βαπόρια και αποχαιρετούν, πειράζοντας τους καπεταναίους του, οι άλλοι συνάδελφοι τους, ευχόμενοι να γυρίσουν πίσω με μεγαλύτερο  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Rocinante

Καλα...οκ...ναι.....παω πασο...
αλλωστε οπως λεω 
DE GUSTIBUS NON EST DISPUTANDUM .....
Γιαυτο για οσους θελουν να βλεπουν αυτα τα... πλοια εκει που θα ειναι οι παρακατω καμερες απο Tarifa - Tangier αν και νομζω εχουν ξαναμπει.
http://www.frs.es/_v2/webcam-tarifa.html
http://www.frs.es/_v2/webcam-tangier.html
Ειδατε τι καλος και αντικειμενικος που ειμαι; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## speedrunner

Σαν προορισμό το AIS γράφει *TRAPANI/ITALY.
*Λογικά για ανεφοδιασμό έτσι???

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Πριν μία βδομάδα που το φωτογράφιζα, από το Νεφέλη ήμουν σίγουρος ότι ήταν η τελευταία φορά που το έβλεπα και το φωτογράφιζα....
Καλά ταξίδια να έχει εκεί που πάει και ο ¶γιος Νικόλαος να είναι πάντα στην πλώρη του..!*
P4105735.JPG

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Σαν προορισμό το AIS γράφει *TRAPANI/ITALY.
> *Λογικά για ανεφοδιασμό έτσι???



Bέβαια ανεφοδιασμο εκεί.Λιμάνι στα δυτικά της Σικελίας είναι.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Από ότι βλέπω το πλοίο έφυγε και θα κάνει το γύρο της Πελοπονήσου, αντίθετα με το αδερφό του. Γιατί όμως;*

*Πάντως εκεί που πάει , μου αρκεί να το αγαπήσουν το ίδιο και περισσότερο με μας και όχι να το δούμε παροπλισμένο λόγω οικονομικών προβλημάτων  σε λίγο καιρό όπως έγινε με πολλά άλλα που έφυγαν.....*

*Καλά ταξίδια Highspeed 3!!!*

----------


## sunbird

> Μεχρι τις 20 Μαρτη το highspeed 3 θα ειναι Ισπανια...
> Με την ολοκληρωση της πωλησης(τελη Μαρτη) τα νεα στην HSW θα ειναι ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΑ........
> 
> Αναμεινατε...


Kαι τελικά ολοκληρώνετε η πώληση από ότι δείχνουν τα πράγματα τών high speed 2-3 ,όμως τα φανταστικά νέα δέν ακούσαμε και δέν είδαμε ακόμη από τήν hsw. :Wink:

----------


## HIGHSPEED_5

αυτη  η σειρα  των  highspeed  ειχε  δωσει  ενα  κοκκινο  τονο  στο μπλε  των  κυκλαδων...χτυπαγε  στο ματι  καπως...anyway  η εταιρεια  κατι θα ξερει  για  την πωληση  των 2 μικρων...ειδικα  το  h/s 3  το περασμενο  καλοκαιρι  ειχε  βλαβες  πολλες ( δικο μου  ατομο  το περασμενο  καλοκαιρι  το περιμενε  απο  ΙΟ καπου αρχες  αυγουστου  αν θυμαμαι  καλα  με  4 ωρη  καθυστερηση  απο σαντορινη..και περα  απο αυτο...απο ΙΟ  ειχε  ερθει  με καθυστερηση αλλες 3 ωρες  στον πειραια ( μειωμενη ταχυτητα )..δεν ειμαι  ειδικος  που  γραφω αυτο το σχολιο..απλα  ειμαι  φαν  της  θαλασσας  και των πλοιων....αλλα  ετσι  οπως  ειναι  το αιγαιο  με τα μποφωρια  του  τα  2καρινα  κοβουν  πολυ  και ταλαιπωρουν  τους  επιβατες...( οχι εμενα  ομως....αμα  δεν εχει  7αρι..ξενερωνω )......τεσπα  ευχαριστω  τους  χρηστες  για  τις φωτο  ..θα τις  κρατησω  ενθυμιο  μαζι  με  τις  φωτο  απο  το h/s 2...

----------


## lomismo1

Leo: I "promise" to take good care, and look after for them! :Smile:  :Smile: 
In two weeks I&#180;ll go to Tanger (Morocco). I&#180;ll try to take the Highspeed2, and take a lot of photos.

Best Regards!!!

-Carlos P&#233;rez-

P.S. Very good your spanish... also Apostolos!! :Wink:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Σίφνος, Σεπτέμβριος του 2005. Από το ..."μυρωδάτο" γκαράζ του Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα. Ημερήσιο ταξιδάκι από Σύρο για Σίφνο και επιστροφή το απόγευμα.
Τη φωτό την αφιερώνω στους αγαπώντες τις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες, που φέτος θα τους λείψει το Highspeed 3. 
SIFNOS 035.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Ο ρουφιάνος έπιασε το πλοίο πριν απο λίγο νότια της Μαγιορκα με κατεύθυνση το ALICANTE.

----------


## Leo

Είναι αυτό που λέμε... δεν σε ξεχνώ  :Very Happy: .

----------


## lomismo1

Highspeed 3 is already here, in Tarifa (Spain)
Renamed.... BORAQ (Comarit - Company of Morocco)

Best Regards

Carlos P&eacute;rez

----------


## speedrunner

Απο ότι φαίνεται και στην σελίδα της εταιρίας το Boraq(Ex. Highspeed3) έπιασε αμέσως δουλειά διπλώνοντας το αδελφάκι του Bissat(Ex. HighSpeed2) στην γραμμή TARIFA-TANGER

----------


## Super Jet

εδω μπορουμε να το δουμε.

----------


## Leo

Και το όνομα αυτού *Boraq*. Καλά ταξίδια !!!!!!!

boraq.JPG

----------


## speedrunner

> Και το όνομα αυτού *Boraq*. Καλά ταξίδια !!!!!!!
> 
> boraq.JPG



Τι κάνει εκεί πάνω το πλοίο??? Το δρομολόγιο του είναι TARIFA-TANGER!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Δεν ξερω speedrunner τι κανει εκει αλλα ενω ο Leo ποσταριζε εγω χαζευα το ταχυπλοο Boraq στην Ταριφα !!!! Δεν ξερω τι γινεται..... :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Κι αλήθεια λέει ο ρόσι.
Εσείς τώρα καλείστε να αξιολογήσετε την ενίοτε άξιοπιστία των πληροφοριών αυτού που λέμε ais. Η δική μου εκτίμηση είναι ότι το σωστό είναι αυτό το πόστ.... εξου και τα δοκιμαστικά στον Ατλαντικό.

boraq2.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

MAMA MOY. ΦΑΝΤΑΣΜΑΤΑΑΑΑ !!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## speedrunner

Τα γνωστά κολπάκια του AIS!!!!!

----------


## lomismo1

Sorry bad quality of these photos (Blackberry)
Port of Tanger (Maroc) - 27/04/2010

----------


## lomismo1

Continue... 27/04/2010 (beside of "Al-Mansour" - Comanav ferry -)

----------


## lomismo1

"BORAQ" - Port of Tanger (Maroc) - 03/05/2010

----------


## lomismo1

.../... Continue - Port of Tanger (Maroc) - 03/05/2010

----------


## Super Jet

Thank you very much. Very good photos.

----------


## ΦΑΝΑΡΙ

12042010124.jpg//www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=90491&stc=1&d=12745595  6191[/

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Καλησπέρα παιδιά !

Όπως φαίνεται και στις φωτογραφίες, οι εγκαταστάσεις που πέφτει το πλοίο είναι ίδιες με αυτές που έχουμε και στα νησιά μας !  :Very Happy: 

Ε . Μ . Ψ.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Του πάνε πάντως...*

*http://photos.marinetraffic.com/ais/showphoto.aspx?photoid=235101&size=full*

*ΠΗΓΗ: MARINETRAFIC.COM*

----------


## laz94

Κουκλί.... :Very Happy: 
Λίγο το κίτρινο με χαλάει αλλα κατα τ'αλλα ειναι πανέμορφο! :Wink:

----------


## lomismo1

Gibraltar - Drydock - New colors (painting)


Boraq - Tarifa/Tanger - www.fotosdebarcos.com

----------


## leo85

Το Highspeed 3  το 2010 τραβηγμένη επάνω από το καραβάκι της Σαλαμίνας.

Highspeed 3 1-08-2010.gif

----------


## Apostolos

Τον χειμώνα του 2007 οταν οι παχιές αγελάδες τάιζαν καλά τα ταχύπλοα το καλοκαίρι...

hs3.jpg

----------

